# anyone here try Andromix?



## alphabolic (Feb 20, 2011)

*Manufacturer*: Geneza Pharmaceuticals
*Pharmaceutical name*: Testosterone propionate 50mg, Trenbolone acetate 50mg, Drostanolone propionate 50mg
*Pack*: 10 ml vial (150 mg/ml)

GP Andromix is an injectable steroid blend that contains 3 hormones which are Testosterone Prop, Tren Acetate, and Masteron. This mixture is a popular cycle for those looking to run cutting cycles or lean bulking cycles and is named after the fact that the three compounds are known for their high androgen content which leads to increased muscle definition found favorable by athletes looking to "cut" or stay looking lean while they bulk.

Users of Andromix will typically inject 1cc per day or 2cc every other day for a period of 6-8 weeks followed by a PCT program.

im loving this stack right here.  has anyone tried it before?  anyone interested?  seems like the ultimate cutting stack if you're already under around 12% body fat.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 20, 2011)

A buddy of mine is using a similar mixture (not GP) and he is getting away with 1 cc a week (yeah I know).

I wouldn't use it just because it is a UGL product. If that wasn't a factor for me, I would use 2cc every day.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 20, 2011)

I would think it should be used atleast eod. The tren acetate and prop are fast acting so it would be cleared rapidly no?


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 20, 2011)

Acetate = 3 days
Priopionate = 4.5 days

Every other day, _maybe_ every 3 days (but that is not ideal).

You also have to consider the lower dosages of the compounds when mixed like this. if you only did 1cc eod then your getting roughly only 200mg of test prop a week. Not even worth it IMO. 1cc every day is minimal


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 20, 2011)

Just buy each product and mix it yourself. That way you know exactly what you're getting. 

Blends are for queers.


----------



## GMO (Feb 20, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Just buy each product and mix it yourself. That way you know exactly what you're getting.
> 
> Blends are for queers.




This^^^


----------



## alphabolic (Feb 20, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Just buy each product and mix it yourself. That way you know exactly what you're getting.
> 
> Blends are for queers.


 
i know, i wasnt considering buying it, just wanted to see if anyone ran something similar, or liked that stack in general.


----------

